# Multiple First Round 2007 Draft Picks



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

The Phoenix Suns are a team that will supposedly own 3 first round draft picks in this upcoming draft. They are a fairly talented team that has talent solidfied at pretty much all of their positions besides center. The Suns have also not placed very much value on those picks as a result of just how good a team they are. 

Long story short, it is possible that the Knicks could wrestle an extra draft pick away from the Suns. Does anyone have an idea of how to get a deal to work where we could recieve an extra pick from them? Do you guys think it would be a good idea?


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

those picks, or atleast 2, will absolutely be for sale. For one, phoenix can't financially hold them. second of all, its impossible to find minutes for late 1st rounders on teams that are as deep as the pacific ocean. the suns love joakim noah and would love to get him while maybe getting rid of the other 2. if it so happens that they end up with picks #5, 22, and 30, could they package that for a top 2 selection? highly doubt it. but they will do everything in their power to get noah.

another option is trading the picks with a player for a superstar. Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas, and picks could net them Kevin Garnett, a perfect scoring/rebounding/defensive package that could get them a title.

the knicks could definitely pry picks from them, as long as they are willing to take on marcus banks i imagine. unfortunately for knicks fans, most of their expiring guys haven't been kept around. possibly a malik rose and channing frye swap for kurt thomas, marcus banks, and PHX's last 2 picks would work. banks could immediately help NY and would most likely start at the PG spot.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> those picks, or atleast 2, will absolutely be for sale. For one, phoenix can't financially hold them. second of all, its impossible to find minutes for late 1st rounders on teams that are as deep as the pacific ocean. the suns love joakim noah and would love to get him while maybe getting rid of the other 2. if it so happens that they end up with picks #5, 22, and 30, could they package that for a top 2 selection? highly doubt it. but they will do everything in their power to get noah.
> 
> another option is trading the picks with a player for a superstar. Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas, and picks could net them Kevin Garnett, a perfect scoring/rebounding/defensive package that could get them a title.
> 
> the knicks could definitely pry picks from them, as long as they are willing to take on marcus banks i imagine. unfortunately for knicks fans, most of their expiring guys haven't been kept around. possibly a malik rose and channing frye swap for kurt thomas, marcus banks, and PHX's last 2 picks would work. banks could immediately help NY and would most likely start at the PG spot.


I wouldn't give up a guy as talented as Channing Frye for what is essentially two late first round picks. I'd look into dealing our own pick and some incentive for the Suns and then take back both of there picks. Could our draft pick, 2nd round draft pick and $2 million cash for their best pick and worst pick work? We'd be sitting pretty with a good lottery pick if it did happen. They'd get the financial benefits they seem to look for in every trade.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I wouldn't give up a guy as talented as Channing Frye for what is essentially two late first round picks. I'd look into dealing our own pick and some incentive for the Suns and then take back both of there picks. Could our draft pick, 2nd round draft pick and $2 million cash for their best pick and worst pick work? We'd be sitting pretty with a good lottery pick if it did happen. They'd get the financial benefits they seem to look for in every trade.


Your draft pick is virtually owned by the Bulls due to the Curry trade [They have the right to swap picks]. So that trade scenario is impossible.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> those picks, or atleast 2, will absolutely be for sale. For one, phoenix can't financially hold them. second of all, its impossible to find minutes for late 1st rounders on teams that are as deep as the pacific ocean. the suns love joakim noah and would love to get him while maybe getting rid of the other 2. if it so happens that they end up with picks #5, 22, and 30, could they package that for a top 2 selection? highly doubt it. but they will do everything in their power to get noah.
> 
> another option is trading the picks with a player for a superstar. Shawn Marion, Kurt Thomas, and picks could net them Kevin Garnett, a perfect scoring/rebounding/defensive package that could get them a title.
> 
> the knicks could definitely pry picks from them, as long as they are willing to take on marcus banks i imagine. unfortunately for knicks fans, most of their expiring guys haven't been kept around. possibly a malik rose and channing frye swap for kurt thomas, marcus banks, and PHX's last 2 picks would work. banks could immediately help NY and would most likely start at the PG spot.


did u just infer new york is in need of another point guard?


----------



## DaBiGjImMy (Jun 19, 2003)

dumbest thing i heard this year..... Marcus Banks to start as PG....LOL!


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL, the only way the Suns would give up a 2007 First Round Pick would be to move up in the 2007 Draft. For instance,
Suns Get
Channing Frye
Nate Robinson
Bulls 2007 First Round Pick (VIA Knicks) Currently #21

Knicks Get
Marcus Banks
Cavs 2007 First Round Pick (From Suns VIA Celtics) Currntly #24
Suns 2007 First Round Pick Currently #29

or a trade like it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*First...*

Getting picks is a good idea but some of the ideas are insane. No way is Noah a #2 pick in this world....unless no one comes out early. Oden and Durant are no-brainers. Secondly, even if it were possible for Noah to be the 2nd pick, No one is trading a top 5 pick unless the draft is excruciatingly weak. It IS a weak draft, but not THAT weak. I'm sure the pick(Knicks) can be traded because the Bulls are obviously taking the better pick. The other pick remains to be traded (duh). And Wild...I'm sure the Suns have no problem dumping a pick or 2 since all first rounders are guaranteed contracts for 3 years. Your suggestion of Frye, Robinson and the Knicks pick for the crap you have is dumber than dumb. Robinson>Banks, Frye>either pick, and the Knick pick is better. Sorry, but dumb. Getting Garnett is not a great move either. Marion is perfect in this system and Garnett wouldn't offer much more than Marion in it. They already have a shotblocker and Marion boards very well while offering more versatility on the defensive side. Banks is driftwood and never starts in NY unless all the other PGs get sick.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: First...*



alphaorange said:


> Your suggestion of Frye, Robinson and the Knicks pick for the crap you have is dumber than dumb. Robinson>Banks, Frye>either pick, and the Knick pick is better. Sorry, but dumb. Banks is driftwood and never starts in NY unless all the other PGs get sick.


Good damn post, I couldn't believe what I was reading.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

channing frye has been a decent find and imo has done enough to retain decent value to where he was picked ....there is no way on earth 2 late 1st rounders are anywhere near his value.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

from the responses:

A. The knicks need a Point Guard in style, not in size. you have too many players that play the point, but aren't Point Guards, a premium position, and this is ultimately holding this team down, aside from their lack of team defense. Marcus Banks played big minutes for Minnesota and produced very well and he happens to be one of the best defensive PGs in the game, something the Knicks are desperate for. He's a guy that got a 5 year, $21M deal, so he's not garbage

B. The Suns would not trade into the top 2 to get Noah, I'm sure they would look for Durant/Oden, but being the Suns covet Noah, they will wait for him betwee 3-7. 

C. A 20-24 pick in this draft = 12-16 in most drafts.

D. The Knicks would be smart to trade Frye, being that he and Lee play the same position and both are due for raises at the same time, obviously you would keep Lee. 

E. somebody called this a weak draft, and it has been labeled the deepest draft in years. Chad Ford: "NBA scouts are labeling the 2007 draft as one of the most talent-laden ever". http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf.../columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=2503945


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> Your draft pick is virtually owned by the Bulls due to the Curry trade [They have the right to swap picks]. So that trade scenario is impossible.


Dude what are you talking about? The Bulls have a right to swap picks with us. In the end of the day, we still own a first round draft pick so we have that commodity to deal.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

WildByNature said:


> LOL, the only way the Suns would give up a 2007 First Round Pick would be to move up in the 2007 Draft. For instance,
> Suns Get
> Channing Frye
> Nate Robinson
> ...


Your living in a dream world if you think we'd give up Channing Frye for that. We had the opportunity to bring in guys like Ron Artest and Lamar Odom and ou honestly think that we'd give him up for relatively nothing? And then you woke up...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kconn*

I don't give a damn what Chad "*******" Ford has to say. I've been following the NBA and Bball in general longer than he has by far, and I'll trust my own evals over his. All you need to know is Jeff Green is projected at #8 and he can't carry Lee's or Frye's jock. Gray at 14? Please.....this is a weal draft. There is, however, plenty of 6th and 7th men in it. And if Banks was anything at all, he's be in big demand...especially by the Heat who are trying to secure a real PG. The fact that you say he is a defensive stopper should make Riley salivate. You need to give coach Riley a call. BTW, making big money doesn't mean you're good. Plenty of guys make FAR more than they are worth and it's always been that way. Alan Houston ring a bell?


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

this draft is far from weak- a talent like josh mcroberts could hang on post-lottery, and his pay-off is high. Dominic James- 2nd half of the first round. Marcus Williams, Acie Law mid-late firsts. Spencer Hawes, Javaris Crittenton, Brandon Rush- all could be mid-late firsts. thats insane.



im not saying a player's contract makes him good, im saying marcus banks isnt a nobody. quality teams like the suns, among others, offered big money for this guy because of his upside/speed/defense, obviously that wasn't well thought out with Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*None of those guys is a star in the NBA....*

...and most will ride the bench if they make it. McRoberts? The guy is seriously over-rated. He's not even a great college player. Big and slow. He'll never be able to play where is strengths are...PF. He'll have to play the 5 and he'll be a journeyman. You must be another that buys into the Duke mystique.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

mcroberts can play inside and out, tremendous passer, excellent basketball IQ, skilled all around, true PF size. im sure there are plenty of teams that would love to have that. obviously your hating on this guy because you think this draft is weak, where its incredibly strong.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

to me mcroberts has tremendous pyhsical ability , but will likely be a specialist in the nba, he's no star to me and i hope he's gone by the time the knicks pick because he has a high bust probability to me because i dont see much he truly excels at that would translate in the pro's


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

I've watched him since high school. I don't hate on any player. This guy has some of the qualities you say but he is slow. That alone will hinder his ability to play PF in the NBA. He isn't a fraction of what Frye is and Channing has difficulty (to say the least) guarding 4s. He hasn't done anything in college. IMO he was better when he was smaller (around 220). He has lost quickness and athleticism as he has matured.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> He's a guy that got a 5 year, $21M deal, so he's not garbage


Funny, just because you get paid 4 million dollars a year then you're not garbage? If that's the case, the New York Knicks must not have any garbage whatsoever. I mean like Jerome James is just SO fantastic as is Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury, they're not garbagee nooo. :lol:


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Funny, just because you get paid 4 million dollars a year then you're not garbage? If that's the case, the New York Knicks must not have any garbage whatsoever. I mean like Jerome James is just SO fantastic as is Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury, they're not garbagee nooo. :lol:


It think it's humorous how you attempt to insinuate that Steve Francis and Stephon Marbury are "garbage" players, when they are both multiple all-stars and a few years removed from putting up some of the best numbers in the league points and assist wise; they have max contracts for a reason. Something tells me that it's not exactly in the best interest of owners to spend that kind of money in players who can't play this game. After all, those same owners wouldn't be making billions more than either you or I do from making poor business decisions.

Marcus Banks is a solid young player as KConn attempted to mention. The only downside of his contract really is his length but that is not that big of a deal considering how little it is worth. I mean, just this offseason, Banks had a slew of teams bidding for his services so he is far from being a garbage player. You give him the minutes and the spotlight and he'll be sure to shine.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Kconn*



alphaorange said:


> I don't give a damn what Chad "*******" Ford has to say. I've been following the NBA and Bball in general longer than he has by far, and I'll trust my own evals over his. All you need to know is Jeff Green is projected at #8 and he can't carry Lee's or Frye's jock. Gray at 14? Please.....this is a weal draft. There is, however, plenty of 6th and 7th men in it.


It is a very good and very deep draft. The problem with the mocks is that they players in them that they expect to be drafted based upon the general dumbness of the collective GM's. There are NBA starters in the second round


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You lost all credibility*

When you said that Marbury and Francis were worth their contracts. Everybody knew they were bad deals for teams and there isn't an owner in the league that would deny it. Hell, they weren't worth the money they make now in their best years. It was a mistake to pay those guys (and a bunch of others) the money they got. There has always been guys like that, and there always will be...and THAT is a fact. Marcus Banks has done nothing to warrant the praise you two are heaping on him. I get it....you like him, but that doesn't change the fact that he has been moved from every team he has played for so lots of people don't see the same things you do. Before you say Billups had the same thing going on, at least Billups could always shoot. Banks is a career 40% and abysmal from 3.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*There are always starters in the 2nd round.*

Nonetheless, this is a weak draft compared to most years. The cream at the top is very thin. You can find role players deep into it but not a lot of important pieces.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: There are always starters in the 2nd round.*



alphaorange said:


> Nonetheless, this is a weak draft compared to most years. The cream at the top is very thin. You can find role players deep into it but not a lot of important pieces.


Again, you are wrong. It is very deep and it is much better than most drafts. There are multiple cornerstone guys in this draft. It only appears that the cream is thing because of how much Oden and Durant have separated themselves from everyone else.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: You lost all credibility*



alphaorange said:


> When you said that Marbury and Francis were worth their contracts. Everybody knew they were bad deals for teams and there isn't an owner in the league that would deny it. Hell, they weren't worth the money they make now in their best years. It was a mistake to pay those guys (and a bunch of others) the money they got. There has always been guys like that, and there always will be...and THAT is a fact. Marcus Banks has done nothing to warrant the praise you two are heaping on him. I get it....you like him, but that doesn't change the fact that he has been moved from every team he has played for so lots of people don't see the same things you do. Before you say Billups had the same thing going on, at least Billups could always shoot. Banks is a career 40% and abysmal from 3.


...And before you assume that Marcus Banks is a complete player, at least Banks is only 25 years old and has so much time to improve. Besides, I do not believe anyone mentioned Banks as a star or all-star caliber player or is thinking of the guy in those terms besides you. All I know from what I was saying was that he was a solid player, nothing more or nothing less. Solid indicates a player that can get some time on the court and make a difference. I do however think that his praise as one of the better defenders at the PG position is merited and that he has the ability to become much more. With the T-Wolves, he had become a very very effective player up until he left during the offseason and before Randy Foye was considered to be Randy Foye. Just as a side note as well, Banks shot 43% from the field as a career player but shoots generally in the 46% range when given 25mpg or more. I wouldn't mind bringing in Banks if Crawford and our slew of other guards were not here but he should be a player we look into that could make the rest of those guys expendable.

As far as Marbury and Francis are concerned, they did there jobs effectively every night. They were considered the standouts and best of the best in the league which merits a max contract. There games continued to back that boast up until recently when they've had to take hits stat wise to fit into the team concept. They may not be worth that price playing as they are but on another team, they are without a doubt worth it because of the different dimensions they give a team. Again, no one is in the business of handing out free money.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Again, no one is in the business of handing out free money.


Execept Zeke.:lol:


----------

